# Resolutions



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is Resolution time.....

Mine are very boring..

1. Get a job - laid off in September
2. Lose 20 pounds
3. Get my credit card paid off
4. Complete a 5k

Just something to hold us accountable....

Whos up for it...


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

OK mine are easy ones.

1. Move out asap.
1. Get something resembling a social life.
3. Whatever happens between 'us' be there for the kids
4. No pathetic begging.
5. Oh yeah, and pretty much reinvent myself from the ground up.

No1 I have covered, the rest..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

1. Get back to the gym
2. Do my fair share with the kids
3. Meet new people 
4. Do a good job at work
5. Keep up with my bills
6. Complete college


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I had to look at mine again and put them on the fridge so I have a reminder if what I want to get done this year! I am praying for a great 2013!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

I second what K.C. said - I'll add forgiving myself and my WW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> I second what K.C. said - I'll add forgiving myself and my WW.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How do you forgive when your partner didn't fight to save something that was fixable? Not sure if I can forgive


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Man, it'll be tough but its something I wish to accomplish. We can't let go - in my opinion, unless we forgive ourselves and the ex's. 

I want my future encounters with her to be w/o tension, w/o drama, and w/o animosity. No way I can make that happen unless I forgive her for the role that she played in our demise.

Maybe its wishful thinking - but that's what I am aiming for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

regroup said:


> man, it'll be tough but its something i wish to accomplish. We can't let go - in my opinion, unless we forgive ourselves and the ex's.
> 
> I want my future encounters with her to be w/o tension, w/o drama, and w/o animosity. No way i can make that happen unless i forgive her for the role that she played in our demise.
> 
> ...


female



not sure if i can


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha!
You will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure i can forgive someone with out trying..


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Do like Oscar Wilde....Always forgive your enemies, nothing annoys them so much.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Easier said then done


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

You're right. And I am no where near that point myself. In fact, I'm still at the point where I constantly find new things to hate him for. I hope I can get past it next year. My daughter is already having trouble with hating him, I can't add to that.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine are:

1.) Maintain Vegan diet (I'm a sucker for Cheese...) 

2.) Quite smoking. I've given up on giving up cigs, but I want to try eCigs...

3.) Keep up my exercise routine - A mile a day for 5x a week at least.

4.) Find a job and pursue self-sufficiency.

That's all I have for right now... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

To be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Forgive myself.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

To take better care of myself. It seems that I am always putting the kids first. I have joined a gym and I want to focus on me to help me feel better about myself. I need to drop about 25 pounds. 

Spend more time with my husband doing fun things together to help him relax. Maybe more weekend trips with just the two if us. We need it. 

Save money. Maybe find a part time job to help fund vacations.


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

1 - Get snipped (should be done with that tomorrow)
2 - Slight career change
3 - Resume running (~7mi * 3 days a week)
4 - Drop below 75kg (~165 lbs)

That's the barest minimum


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Like no more babies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middleofit (Jul 23, 2011)

My first post on TAM. Kind of apropo...

My resolution this year is this:

1. Determine my core values. Translate them into a mission statement for myself. 

2. Use that mission statement as guidance when determining if something is within or outside of my boundaries (i.e. my values). 

3. Stand up for myself and take care of myself first ( before I am completely lost).


----------



## bryane (Dec 2, 2012)

I can forgive, however I won't forget. I guess since we don't have children it will be considerably easier. I will have no reasons to stay in contact with her. She said she wants to remain friends regardless of whatever happens, however I don't see that possible, nor do I want to. Why would I want her as a friend if she chooses to divorce me? This sounds absolutely ludicrous in my mind. I barely want my daughter's mother in my life, however I'm forced to for the overall well being of my daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

